# anywere?



## saltwater fisher (Jun 3, 2009)

does anybody know of any freshwater spots were you don't need a boat to fish???


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

A boats always better, but you could bank fish Hurricane lake, or the gravel pit (N. hwy 29 to bluff springs road, turn right, follow road to lake) The gravel pit has 3 lakes to chose from.


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

what part of town you in?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

When the river isnt too high i wade blackwater but not over there around milton.. back here by crestview and baker..


----------

